# Verkaufe Steam-Account!



## bollamannkopf (11. Dezember 2012)

Hallo zusammen.
Ich verkaufe meinen Steam-Account, da ich schon länger nicht mehr am PC spiele.
Als Retail-Spiele sind im Account enthalten:

*Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 2
Call of Duty: Black Ops
Left for Dead 2*

Wer Interesse hat einfach melden.


----------



## chbdiablo (11. Dezember 2012)

Accounts verkaufen ist nicht erlaubt.


----------



## bollamannkopf (11. Dezember 2012)

im gesamten forum oder gibts da n thread für?


----------



## chbdiablo (11. Dezember 2012)

Eigentlich ist es überhaupt nicht erlaubt, deinen Steam Account zu verkaufen. Das liegt nicht am Forum sondern an den AGB von Steam. Auf manchen Seiten wird so ein Verkauf zwar geduldet, theoretisch könnte der Account aber dafür gesperrt werden. Bei Origin ist es übrigens ähnlich.


----------



## bollamannkopf (11. Dezember 2012)

so ein käse... ich dacht es gibt das gesetz dass man jedes spiel wieder verkaufen darf?


----------



## Lukecheater (11. Dezember 2012)

bollamannkopf schrieb:


> so ein käse... ich dacht es gibt das gesetz dass man jedes spiel wieder verkaufen darf?


 
 Willkommen in der Wirklichkeit!


----------



## chbdiablo (11. Dezember 2012)

Gesetz gibt es dazu keines, es gab lediglich eine gerichtliche Entscheidung, dass es grundsätzlich erlaubt ist, gebrauchte digitale Software/Spiele weiterzuverkaufen. Es gibt aber auch andere Entscheidungen, die das wieder nicht erlauben. Ist ein ziemlich kompliziertes Thema.

Meiner Meinung nach könntest du hier deine Accounts verkaufen wie du willst, aber das zählt ja nicht.


----------



## Shadow_Man (11. Dezember 2012)

Da gibt es quasi zwei gegensätzliche Entscheidungen, die sich beißen. Da muss man einfach mal abwarten, wie sich das entwickelt. Soweit ich weiß, ist es aktuell jedenfalls nicht erlaubt, ein *accountgebundenes Spiel* weiterzuverkaufen. Bei welchen die ohne Account daherkommen, sollte das aber möglich sein.


----------



## Lukecheater (11. Dezember 2012)

Machs einfach wie's jeder macht: Privat rumfragen wer einen Account kaufen will und den dann auf dem Weg verkaufen.


----------



## Crysisheld (11. Dezember 2012)

Laut den Nutzungsbedingungen, denen du ja bei der Installation jedes Titels zustimmst steht ganz klar, dass der Verkauf des Spiels bzw. der Verkauf des Accounts nicht erlaubt ist. 

Bitte unterlasse in Zukunft solche Threads - ansonsten werden diese kommentarlos gelöscht. 

Gruß


----------

